# How to Find Out More About Your Puppy's Breeder



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great links here for those of you who bought a puppy from a pet store or another unknown breeder.

http://www.petstorecruelty.org/how%20to%20...%20breeders.htm


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think i went to that site to get the usda report from sprite and ellies breeder. it disgusted me what it said. like unsanitary conditions and crowding


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link, I may just do that! We bought kallie at two yrs. old from a person who bought her as a puppy from a petstore......think they will give me the information even though I am not the original owner?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Thanks for the link, I may just do that! We bought kallie at two yrs. old from a person who bought her as a puppy from a petstore......think they will give me the information even though I am not the original owner?[/B]










Hi Carol. As long as you have all the info on Kallie, you should not have any problem finding out!

Good Luck,
ANDREA~


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for this link! I will definately try this out when I get home.


----------

